#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] CWT11 台大同人展 狐狸.熊大踢館~

## 狐狸

12月10日狐狸和小熊貓出現在台大巨蛋的[CWT11台大同人展]會場了!~!!!!!

不過....似乎每次天公都和我們做對...

上次去是下雨.....這次去就是為了"寒流"的優勢而去!!

沒想到.......禮拜六當天台北竟然會熱?!!!..狐狸我都還有幾次換上短袖...
而且聽說另一波寒流是在禮拜一才會到....
而且這次我和小熊貓終於有機會出去繞場了!!!沒想到...才出去沒多久又開始下雨..
真是大殘念!!


咳..先別說這個~~

為了要參加這次的同人展~狐狸我禮拜五晚上便從台南座車到了新竹~
到了小熊貓家後...已經是12點了....弄一弄布偶~打滾一下...凌晨三點便和小熊貓.沙狼一起帶著兩箱布偶坐著小熊貓的車到了在內壢的沙狼家~~吃吃宵夜..凌晨五點才睡...

當天一入場後~便立刻換上了布偶裝~~~~因為聖誕節快到了~所以以聖誕節為主題~
狐狸和小熊貓在前幾天便去買了聖誕帽和衣服囉~~~
而且在前一天晚上便裝了上去~

這次同人展的人比較少~不過狐狸和小熊貓還是大人氣^^

出場後好多人要和我們合照唷~~~~~

還有人跟我說他是巴哈的板友~之前看我我的照片~~~

小熊貓也是大人氣~好幾次我走後...回頭才發覺他又被抓住拍照了XD"

因為天氣真的好熱...又穿了大約30多分鐘了...趕緊逃到沒人著柱子裡面休息..

可是有一個小妹妹~~一直超hi的~從室內跟照...到了室外~還再跟照~
後來休息時....拿下頭後回頭一看馬上驚覺!!他竟然也跟到了我們躲起來的柱子><"

他看到我拿下頭套後便走了......(所以~各位小朋友們~不要跟到我們的休息區喔!!)


後來我們又再度上場了~~這次終於走到室外了~~~~

也是好多人要和我們照相~

結果我突然間看到了我在4年前高雄同人展場看到的TOROR布偶~~~
當初我還沒有布偶裝...真的好羨慕他~不過他的似乎是自做的~真利害^^
看到後真的好懷念呀!!!!!!><

後來狐狸真的是太熱了...加上狐狸超級會流汗的討厭體質....竟然...竟然罪不可赦的流汗濕到...汗水滲透過狐狸裝...連外面的毛都變成濕的了!!!!!天呀!!!!
好傷心好傷心....
後來別人要和我照相時我都會離遠一點~~要抱抱時也是一樣~不然就是用手檔著~


後來真的是好傷心呀....

結束後我們大家便去了台北車站附近吃飯..~~然後狐狸便座車趕回台中家裏囉^^


這次大大的特別感謝沙狼.喵哩哩幫我們照相以及助手~~~~大感謝!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

以下就是照片~

----------


## 狐狸

還有喔~~~

----------


## PandaTwo

我覺得這次玩得好過癮喔～

比起之前的感覺都還要High

大概是之前的多是以工作為主～
雖也樂在其中～
但總是有種不能太過放肆的感覺～
但這次的老闆是自己，自己愛怎麼玩就怎麼玩～
反而玩得更開心了～
^_^

而且，這次比起FF6時感覺更受歡迎～
應該是數量上取勝的關係吧～
真希望下次也能來出個獸裝偶裝團啊～
 :Razz:

----------


## leo

狐狸和小熊貓的偶裝看起來都好讚喔！
不過那個TORORO要怎麼看路我是覺得蠻好奇的...

----------


## 狼王白牙

在布偶裡頭一定很熱, 還得挾著 *"寒流的優勢"*去參加表演

還能夠把工作說成玩  實在是超超超敬業啊  :汗:

----------


## 狐狸

> 狐狸和小熊貓的偶裝看起來都好讚喔！
> 不過那個TORORO要怎麼看路我是覺得蠻好奇的...


謝謝各位~~XD"

那隻TORORO唷...他是看不到外面的唷!

他只有再拍照時戴上~~別人拍完時旁邊的朋友在叫他拿下來~

那是一個很可愛的女生扮的~~在幾年前我還沒有狐狸裝的時候就看過他了~呵呵!!

----------


## a70701111

狐狸大會出現的場次，真的好不固定。
在下去了FF這麼多次，想要一睹狐狸大的風采。
可惜每次都錯過，最無言的應該是FF9，跟狐狸大真的是擦身而過。
相差了半個小時而已，FF10更是可惜，在下終於有報攤的時候．．．
狐狸大竟然有事情阿(整個人被炸飛)
在下想親手照到狐狸大拉．．．(泣)

----------


## 尊o葆葆

那隻熊熊好可愛哦>"<  配上聖誕裝更可愛呢
狐狸的毛毛也好可愛呢>W<
我也好希望有毛毛的獸裝就能一起加入行列了ˊˇˋ~

----------


## 08

狐狸大跟熊大都好獸歡迎喔  真是超羨幕的拉  真可惜我那次去沒遇到你-.-

----------


## b321234

不過那個TORORO的廬山真面目就不保了耶（歎
每次看到狐狸就像上去抱~實在太可愛了>~<（聖誕帽是萌點~！！！
每次都要說一大堆讚歎的廢話不如不說了，後面省略1萬字~（喂！

----------

